# What's Your Current Job?



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

hello,

I was just wondering what job does everyone have here? 

I work at my school's bookstore. It involves interacting with customers who are mostly students . First few days I was pretty much nervous :afr . But little by little I started asking people if they needed help. Other times i got really nervous when i wasn't sure how to answer their questions. I tried to hide from the customers like going to a section of books where no one was but then i reallized I had to give it a shot. So i did and things now are fine. Still nervous but not much. My anxiety has lowered which good and the co-workers are nice. I always feel happy when the customer says thank you for helping them which that makes my day :banana 

opcorn


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I work an arts and craft store currently. Merchandiser for the art/frames/wood section. Occansionly they make me do yarn, but I hate yarn. Occansionly I run a register too, but it's rare since Christmas.
The job doesn't require much interaction with customers, just finding things for people or answering questions(Like where's the bathroom, which I get asked at least ten times every day).
I'm on good terms with my co-workers and have one girl I know pretty well. 
I get to see lots of various people, sometimes cute students in my art section who I occansionly try to practice approaching and talking to.
It's a decent job... just wish i got paid more for it.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I clean resteraunt hoods for a living at the moment. It isnt a bad job but my boss could sure pay me more... Its a really dirty job though...


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Let's see, I do payroll, books, in the summer landscaping.........I'll eventually have to get a conventional job..........I would enjoy being a merchandiser...............


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

...


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm a full time auto mechanic. I do pretty much everything from oil changes to major overhauls on both domestic and import cars as well as semi trucks and trailers. I work on brakes, heating and air conditioning systems, electronics repair and diagnostics, engine and emission controls diagnostics and repair, transmission diagnostics and rebuilding, steering and suspension systems, exhaust work including custom pipe bending, tire mounting and balancing, ect., ect., ect. I work at an independent garage with my boss and average about 50 hours a week. I've been at this job for almost 11 years and I've been a fully certified ASE Master Auto Technician for about nine years. Social interaction is minimal, my boss handles most of the scheduling and bill collecting so I'm usually by myself in the shop which is nice. Its only the two of us who work there so I don't have any annoying coworkers to put up with.


----------



## rdf8585 (Nov 19, 2004)

Part time security guard at an independent living apt complex for seniors. Basically, just a lot of sitting around, watching TV, and walking the building once an hour. Barring an emergency, that is.

I usually don't mind older people. The closer someone is to my age, the worse the anxiety is.

Oh, and no gun. Just the same since I don't like em anyway.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

rdf8585 said:


> Oh, and no gun. Just the same since I don't like em anyway.


ROTFL...........LOL LOL................Some CAN be a handful;-D


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

I work at an arcade / laser tag

easy job

I get paid to shoot pool or play Time Crisis!


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

Well IM be working at Wal-Mart starting this Monday. I dont know what Im gonna be doing yet, because they havent placed me in a certain work department yet. But I am assuming I might be a cashier. Im a Temporary Associate: Full Time.


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

rdf8585 said:


> Part time security guard at an independent living apt complex for seniors. Basically, just a lot of sitting around, watching TV, and walking the building once an hour. Barring an emergency, that is.


That's cool, has there ever been an emergency? Any stories? 

I make special effects for video games... it's fun blowing things up, but quite tiring at times...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's funny that you had those topics two together in one post, Szattam and RDF8585! :haha

Could you imagine playing those video games sound effects at the senior community? That would be scary, especially for those folks whose hearts beat only a few times a week! I don't know if they could take the standard fire drill.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Commercial Loan Processor


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Whats a commercial loan processor do purpleice?

Right now I'm a full time student, but this May I'm heading back down to Mexico and will be teaching English there for the whole summer.

In August when I get back here I might look for some kind of McJob somewhere.


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

Kindergarten teacher...but I'm quitting to pursue my flair for interior decorating and design.


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

construction. basically fix up old houses for really rich people. Learn alot of good skills that I'll always be able to use through my life so thats cool. I figure ill probably be spending most of my life working infront of a computer or something so I might as well have a job now that physically breaks my balls. Other than the frequent blood lose, and the occational limb lose is an OK job. :roll


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

I'd love to do some constuction work. I have a real deficiency in all those manly skills like fixing stuff and stuff.... :lol


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

I maintain F-15s right now, but I'll be switching airframes in two weeks! I'm going to the F-22 now.
Awesome Job! 

Its sorta funny though... I can maintain the heck out of a $35-million aircraft(Soon to be $160-million :eek), swap parts, troublshoot, you name it (even if its not within my specialty)... but if the smallest thing goes wrong with my $2000 car, I gotta ask someone else. :lol

Its a little different...when I screw up my car, I'm stranded. When I screw up a jet, the pilot is gounded....One if them I cannot afford! (j/k!) LOL

Here's my baby! (I just took over the Dedicated Crew Chief slot for this jet!.....just in time to leave... :sigh)


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

shwin said:


> RX2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats a commercial loan processor do purpleice?
> ...


Shwin, you are partially correct. My job is to post loan information. This includes new loans, billing schedules and interest percentages and payment amounts for those schedules. I also post payments and late fees. I also wire out money to customers who have lines of credit. When needed, I communicate with loan officers and lending assistants. However, I have nothing to do with checking credit and approving loans. That's up to the loan committee.


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

AnxiousAirman said:


> I maintain F-15s right now, but I'll be switching airframes in two weeks! I'm going to the F-22 now.
> Awesome Job!
> 
> Its sorta funny though... I can maintain the heck out of a $35-million aircraft(Soon to be $160-million :eek), swap parts, troublshoot, you name it (even if its not within my specialty)... but if the smallest thing goes wrong with my $2000 car, I gotta ask someone else. :lol
> ...


OMG I am so jealous. 

I would love to be able to fix stuff. I dont know how to fix a toaster, much less a bajillion dollar aircraft. Thats so cool.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Wow, somone who maintains F-15 and soon F-22 raptors!!! thats awsome, I can maintain my $500 car so im one up on you!! Definatly not as cool though.


Im a student now but I work construction in the summer. I can't wait to get back into it, it seems to be very good for my SA. I always hit a low about this time of the year, and I think it has to do with going to school.

Alot of normal people would have trouble doing this job so it kind of job makes me feel a little bit better in that sort of way. Also some of the people can be very mean and grumpy(people fight all the time), but there are alot of good people there to and they sure like to drink which suits me great.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

I would love to know how to maintain my own automobile. To be my own mechanic would be wonderful.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

purpleice said:


> I would love to know how to maintain my own automobile. To be my own mechanic would be wonderful.


It definately has its benefits. I see firsthand how much people have to spend on car repairs and I'm glad I don't have to pay those bills. Most shops also have a markup on parts while I can buy my parts at dealer cost and my labor costs me nothing. I own several vehicles and I've never figured out how much I've saved over the past ten years but I'm guessing well over $15,000 by doing the work myself. Several vehicles I own I bought as "mechanic's specials" that needed work. Two of the trucks I own I bought dirt cheap because they had bad engines. I rebuilt them myself and continue to drive them.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

That is great lonelyguy. I've thought about taking classes but haven't done it yet. I think if I just took the basics it would still be good for me.
Maybe someday.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

I work at a chocolate store. I'll be leaving after Easter cuz turns out working in a chocolate store is not as fun as it sounds. The company is cheap, and some of the senior workers are gossipy biotches. I'll miss the other workers, but the crappy pay is not worth the stress (physical and emotional).


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

general manager at a plant nursery. yay for plants.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

customer service at 2 jobs(i live in a tourism based little city), a call center job and fastfood, talk to people is really tough at times because of sa, but it is a good way to meet people, I am really fortunate to have those jobs though. Thought i was cured from sa nope, I dunno if that is possible right now :um


----------



## Hot11569 (Sep 21, 2005)

I work as an Emergency Medical Technician


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

Student, hopefully intern this summer.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I posted earlier in this thread and didn't describe what I do.

Software engineer for stuff that builds airplanes like AnxiousAirman's, plus car parts, buildings, etc. Let's just say it helps with construction!


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

I process, categorize, and store information for my captors. What they actually do with this information, I have no idea. I only do as I am told. Sometimes, I route messages to them from enemy combatants. Other corporations who wish to invade their territory. I decode these messages, and provide the date and time they were sent as to better track the movements of the enemy.

In turn, they give me enough foodstuff to survive another day. Pieces of bread, and bits of rotting vegetables, mostly. I cook this into a stew which I eat as I sit huddled around my coal burning stove, listening to the wind howl through the holes in the wall and gazing up at the glowing, radioactive sky.

Something like that. opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Living in Darkness, don't forget you have to feed the doll whose head turns around as she tries to move furniture. :stu

He made fun of my "generic" answer. I was afraid this information might fall into the wrong hands :lol

Okay, to be more specific - I am in quality control for an autoCAD program.


----------



## Just A Puppy (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm going to be applying to be a electricians assistant this coming monday or whenever I can get hold of the guy.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

living in darkness said:


> I process, categorize, and store information for my captors. What they actually do with this information, I have no idea. I only do as I am told. Sometimes, I route messages to them from enemy combatants. Other corporations who wish to invade their territory. I decode these messages, and provide the date and time they were sent as to better track the movements of the enemy.
> 
> In turn, they give me enough foodstuff to survive another day. Pieces of bread, and bits of rotting vegetables, mostly. I cook this into a stew which I eat as I sit huddled around my coal burning stove, listening to the wind howl through the holes in the wall and gazing up at the glowing, radioactive sky.


ooooooooh~ will they be hiring anytime soon?? opcorn

Hum, well i am currently a not even [email protected]$$ed student.. Lol, but i hope to be a temp. computer tech this summer.. or a process control monitor at my dad's work... it is a big-rig manufactuing plant. so if i get the later of the two, i will end up watching computers on the robots monitoring to see if something goes awry. i hope i get the former of these two, tho.. HOWEVER.. i'd settle for sweaping floors... *nods* ..just anything--_ANYTHING_ other than some customer service type deal or being stuck in a stuffy office.. meh.


----------



## RaveOn (Feb 5, 2006)

Environmental Lab Technician for a large aerospace corporation. Basically my job is trying to break things by performing environmental and stress tests on them. 

Just got this position after a very long period of unemployment.


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Okay, to be more specific - I am in quality control for an autoCAD program.


CAD is a good thing to know. I see a lot of positions for that when I search for jobs, but they always want somebody with experience. I can install AutoCAD and configure a plotter! :lol



Babygirly said:


> or a process control monitor at my dad's work... it is a big-rig manufactuing plant.


There's a lot of money to be made doing that. Can be a more stable enviornment then computer tech work, too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The software I test does use plotters :banana - I knew nothing about it when I started. I was given a book and told to do tutorials :lol. I had to know the code behind it more than the functionality. It's pretty amazing what programs can do! 

It sounds like RaveOn may use CAD software, too. :banana. Like him, it is also a job after a LONG period of unemployment.


----------



## Kate (Mar 4, 2006)

.delete


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

Gumaro said:


> medical billing and nursing student


forgive me , but what is medical billing?


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

18 years in Mental Health, from which I desperately want out.If you are found walking down the street naked, by the police.They send you to us...


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm currently a Quality Assurance analyst for an IT department. Which basically means I test new programs & applications before they are rolled out to the end users. I've done this for 2 years. However, my background was previously in accounting. I may go back to that one of these days.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I work at a local Community Mental Health Agency that serves a four county area here in the NW UP of Michigan. I am the assistant to the Behavioral Psychologists that does the behavioral programming for our 8 group homes, a few clients in 6 private adult foster care homes, the shelter workshop, and community clients. I go into the houses to make sure behavioral programming is being done, inservicing staff on how to run programs, monitoring client progress, and meeting with the Psychiatrist on a monthly basis on the clients that are on Psyche drugs. I do more then this, but it would take me all night to list them. I am a very busy person, and I am very tired when I come home. The following link is where I work. I work in the building that is on the page. It is the main center of the four county area. We have a building in the other three counties. One is 26 miles away, one is 15 miles away, and the other is 50 miles away.

http://cccmh.org/home.html


----------



## flexi (Mar 21, 2004)

i teach gymnastics and acrobatics, it is a good job for me and i enjoy it a lot.


----------



## bobomilano (Mar 28, 2006)

Parts guy at a truck dealership. Stressful and a pain in the arse.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

College English instructor.


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

web designer, not to bad on my SA...you do have to talk with clients over the phone sometimes (I prefer emails/instant messaging) and sometimes they want to meet up with you to talk in person.


----------



## pjam1976 (May 4, 2006)

*job*

software engineer and developer.

right now it's on a project thats sort of not allowed to talk about. Who knows after 12 months what I'll be doing.

For the most part over the past few years it's been 12 month contracts here and there, some less, doing various computer and software related tasks.


----------

